# OK...here we go



## Big Rob (Jun 2, 2008)

Shrimp, crab, or oysters ?

And how do you like them ?


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

Shrimp - Steamed in Old Bay or Scampi
Crabs - Steamed in Old Bay or in a Crab Cake
Oyster - Grilled


----------



## JFord56 (Feb 5, 2008)

Shrimp - grilled or steamed in Old Bay
Crabs - fried or steamed with lots of Old Bay
Oysters - steamed or in a gumbo


----------



## mdram (Jul 18, 2005)

shrimp - steamed in jo
crabs - steamed in jo
oysters - raw


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Oyster half shell

Crab, either steamed, JO or Phillips, or stuffed in striper

shrimp steamed JO or Phillips, then shrimp salad, or scampi, ask trigger


----------



## gus (Jan 24, 2002)

shrimp - any way u want - scrumptious
crab - steamed in front of an nfl game with good beer
oysters - in a glass raw with cocktail and a shot of beer and a bit of hot sauce


----------

